
JFK Speech to the Economic Club of NY, Dec 1962, on Comprehensive Tax Cuts - DrScump
http://www.americanrhetoric.com/speeches/jfkeconomicclubaddress.html
======
DrScump
(Includes both live audio and a text transcript)

"The final and best means of strengthening demand among consumers and business
is to reduce the burden on private income and the deterrents to private
initiative which are imposed by our present tax system -- and this
administration pledged itself last summer to an across-the-board, top-to-
bottom cut in personal and corporate income taxes to be enacted and become
effective in 1963."

(Note, however, that tax rates were higher then than now.)

